# iMac G5 - Alimentation foireuse !



## iMacounet (10 Février 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté un iMac G5 17" rev a (L'alim est foireuse, donc je l'ai eu à un bon prix)

L'alim est foireuse (il demarre en target dixit le vendeur) C'est d'ailleurs un membre de MacGé à qui je l'ai acheté.

Savez vous comment je peux tester l'alimentation et ou la reparer ? [des kits de condos sont vendus sur eBay pour] 

ou je dois la changer d'office ?

merci de vos réponses.


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Février 2010)

Quel sont les symptome ?
Si il démarre en target c'est pas l'alim
D'office vus que c'est une rev a je penche pour les condos de la cm HS


----------



## iMacounet (10 Février 2010)

Je le reçois demain.

J'ai blanchi à la lecture de ton message. 

Tu pense aux condos hs sur la carte mère ? :affraid:

Bon, dès que je le reçois je le branche voir si il demarre, si il demarre pas, je démonte l'arrière, pour voir si il ya des condos gonflés. :hein:

L'alimentation a déja été changée je précise.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h09 ----------

J'ai trouvé la reference des condensateurs :

NICHICON 1800 uF 6,3V -25° + 105° 
NICHICON 1000 uF 16V -25° + 105°

Et c'est simple à changer ? :hein:


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Février 2010)

Si tu sais te servir d'un faire à souder, oui. Pour l'alim si c'est vraiment elle (je pense pas) tu peut la remplacer par une de PC et pour le plus 24V une alim generique de pc portable feras l'faffaire !

Sinon pour les condos c'est içi : http://jimwarholic.com/2008/07/how-to-repair-apple-imac-g5.php

Voila


----------



## iMacounet (10 Février 2010)

Bon je verrais bien en le demontant, merci pour ton lien. 

Edit : j'ai une alimentation de PC 230v/480w ca fera l'affaire ?


----------



## iMacounet (10 Février 2010)

Et en achetant une carte mère sur ebay USA ?


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Février 2010)

Ne change pas la carte mère ça vaut pas le coup ...

Réparer les condos c'est pas difficile 

Au pire revent pour pièce, enfin bon un iMac G5 pour pièce ça vaut 100 euros


----------



## iMacounet (10 Février 2010)

Justement je l'ai acheté 100 :lol:

Bon, normalement je le reçois demain, je le branche, et je vois si il s'allume.

Si non, je le démonte, et je verifie les condensateurs, si aucun est gonflé ? Donc cela veut dire que l'alimentation est bien defectueuse. Mais bon je me fais pas trop d'espoirs.


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Février 2010)

Non, ça peut venir de tout autre chose, mon iMac G5 (que j'ai eu gratuit revB ) freeze aléatoirement, le prosseceur est déssouder de la carte mère mais il plante quand même même après un reflow


----------



## iMacounet (11 Février 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Non, ça peut venir de tout autre chose, mon iMac G5 (que j'ai eu gratuit revB ) freeze aléatoirement, le prosseceur est déssouder de la carte mère mais il plante quand même même après un reflow


Un iMac gratuit ? le bon plan ! :love:

Bon, normalement je le reçois demain, (chronopost à la bourre) je fais un check up de la machine.


----------



## -oldmac- (11 Février 2010)

Oué et si j'arrive pas à le réparé, il finiras en déco  tellement beau :love::love:


----------



## iMacounet (11 Février 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Oué et si j'arrive pas à le réparé, il finiras en déco  tellement beau :love::love:


J'espère que j'arriverais à reparer le mien. 

Moi en déco je metterais bien un G4 Tournesol. :love:

Pour ton proco, un membre de MAcGé a inventé iCale, pour caler un proco qui se dessoude. Mais j'retrouve plus le lien.


----------



## -oldmac- (11 Février 2010)

Oui c'est moi , et je devrait faire breveter le iCale , mais bon ça ne marche plus maintenant, trop de soudures doivent plus faire de contact et le décapeur thermiqe n'a rien fait 

http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/imac-g5-17-als-carte-mere-hs-revit-avec-une-gomme-292667.html


----------



## iMacounet (12 Février 2010)

Et en demontant le processeur, nettoyer les connexion (celle de la carte mère aussi) et tenter de refaire des soudures ?


----------



## -oldmac- (12 Février 2010)

Le processeur est souder sur la carte mère c'est du uBGA
(le soudures sont sous le composant) donc on peut rien faire, un reball ça cute trop chère


----------



## iMacounet (23 Février 2010)

Pas de nouvelles, bonnes nouvelles !

J'ai reçu mon iMac aujourd'hui.

Il s'allume 2/3 minutes puis se coupe.

Je l'ai demonté, et j'ai inspecté les condensateurs, aucun n'est gonflé.

Je vais donc changer le bloc d'alimentation.


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Février 2010)

Oué mais démonte l'alim, il y a a aussi des condensateurs qui peuvent gonfler dans l'alim (enfin je sais pas si t'a le tournevis qui faut)


----------



## iMacounet (23 Février 2010)

J'ai pas les tournevis pour demonter là.

J'ai acheté une alim suer leboncoin ...


----------



## iMacounet (23 Février 2010)

Quand j'allume l'iMac :

Il fait le "boiiing"
mac os x demarre

puis arrivé sur le bureau il se coupe.

J'ai acheté une alimentation, je verrais bien.


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Février 2010)

OK, bon j'espère que ça va marcher


----------



## Invité (23 Février 2010)

Je ne sais pas si les problèmes d'alimentation des G4 et des G5 sont identiques, mais sur un G4 QuickSilver c'était la même chose : démarrage sans soucis (souvent :mouais: ) et ensuite coupure.
Le changement de l'alim a été souverain, bonne chance pour le G5 !


----------



## iMacounet (23 Février 2010)

Ben ouais, il demarre sans soucis, dès que le bureau apparait, paf il s'eteint !

Merci 

Dernière question :

L'alimentation fait un bruit aigu, c'est peut être un signe de dysfonctionnement ?

NB : le clavier est très agréable à utiliser. :love: (Je l'utilise sur mon PC)

Pour démonter l'alim, c'est assez mer¤¤que.


----------



## Pamoi (23 Février 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Pour démonter l'alim, c'est assez mer¤¤que.



Bof...pas tant que ça....en fait faut resserrer la vis du milieu, après elle est plus facile à sortir


----------



## iMacounet (24 Février 2010)

Je verrais bien pour la remettre. :rateau:

Le vendeur n'a apparament pas reussi à la demonter (ou n'a pas voulu) donc il m'envoie l'iMac complet (carcasse,ecran,carte mère,alim)


----------



## iMacounet (26 Février 2010)

Après avoir réinitialisé la SMU j'ai plus d'affichage sur mon G5.

les voyans 1+2 s'allumennt j'ai le gong de demarrage et le voyant 3 s'allume brievement, mais l'imac s'eteint.


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Février 2010)

J'ai répondu sur l'autre topic


----------



## iMacounet (26 Février 2010)

Vu, merci.


----------



## casdu (8 Mars 2010)

Ou est "l'autre topic" ?


----------



## iMacounet (8 Mars 2010)

casdu a dit:


> Ou est "l'autre topic" ?


Je peux t'aider ? Tu as le même problème que moi sur ton iMac ? 

NB Depuis le changement de mon alimentation mon iMac fonctionne très bien.


----------

